# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Arkidioqeza Metropolitane Tirane-Durres

## NoName

*Arkidioqeza Metropolitane Tirane-Durres* 



_Pak histori_



Arkidioqeza Tirane-Durres ekziston qysh nga shekulli XIII dhe përpara ishte njohur si Metropoli i EPIRUS NOVUS, që ka qenë një nga emrat të Durrësit. Durrësi si qytet ilirik është themeluar që në shekullin IV para Krishtit. Njihej me dy emra tjetër, DYRRACHIUM dhe EPIDAMNUS. Më gjatë flet vepra e Daniel Farlatit, ILIRICUM SACRUM (Iliria e Shenjte), botuar në latinisht në Venedikt në vitin 1917. Libri përbëhet nga tetë volume të medha me më shumë se 500 faqe secili. Volumi i shtatë rreshton historinë kishtare kryesisht nga Dalmacia deri në kufi me Greqinë. Ky volum është i përkthyer në gjuhën shqipe. Durrësi, si dioqezë Metropoli, në shekuj të parë të krishterimit, d.m.th. rreth shekullit III e pas kishte 20 dioqeza sufragane, mbi të cilat flet gjerë e gjatë Farlati.

Ipeshkvi i parë i kësaj dioqeze rezulton që në vitin 95 më emër Shën Cezari, martir, një nga 72 nxënësit e Jezu Krishtit, çuar nga vetë Shën Pali që në Letrën e tij drejtuar Romakeve 15, 19 thotë se ka predikuar Ungjillin e Jezu Krishtit deri në Iliri, qyteti më i rëndësishëm që në kohet e para ishte Durrësi.

Në vitin 1640 tregohet se kryeipeshkvi i Durrësit, që kishte rezidencën e tij në Shna Prende të Kurbinit, në personin e Rafael KAmbrosias, për lehtësi komunikacioni, e vendosi seline e tij në Delbnisht, po të Kurbinit, deri në vitin 1937, kur Mons. Vinçens Prendushi e rivendosi në Durrës.

Kryedioqeza e Durresit ka patur në mënyrë të pandërprerë barinjtë e vet deri më Imzot Vinçens Prendushin që vdiq në burgun e Durrësit më 1949, më pas ndoqen Vikarët Dioqezanë Mons. Pjetër Dema, Don Luigj Gashi e Don Zef Bici dhe i fundit Don Ndoc Sahatçia i dioqezes së Lezhës. Në fillim të vitit 1967 të gjitha kishat e Shqipërisë u mbyllen, shumë u prishen e të tjera u përdoren për perdorime profane. Sigurisht të gjitha pronat e kishës janë sekuestruar nga shteti.

Më 25 prill 1993 kur Papa Gjon Pali II vizitoi Shqiperinë, shuguroi edhe 4 Ipeshkvij, mes të cilëve Mons. Rrok Mirdita u emerua Arqipeshkëv DurrësTiranë. Më 26 janar 2002 u bë Kushtimi i Kishës Katedrale të Shën Palit në Tiranë nga Kardinal Angelo Sodano si perfaqësues i Papës. Atë ditë Arkidioqeza jone Durrës-Tiranë ka marrë prej Papës Gjon Pali II titullin Metropolitane dhe emri e saj ndryshonte në Arkidioqeza Metropolitane Tirana-Durrës. Mons. Rrok Mirdita ka marrë palliumin si Metropolit nga Papa Benedikti XVI më 29 qershor 2005 në Romë.

----------

